# Outdoors > Photography and Video >  Some Photos from Africa (Photo Heavy)

## Spudattack

Some photos the wife and I have taken from Africa, most in and around Kruger National Park, the kkudu being fed is at my parents bach that borders on the park and the pool is at Ngwenya Lodge (awesome place) on the banks of the Crocodile River.





















This batch is from a 5 day foot safari we took in Umfalozi, best holiday ever, sleep out in the open, bath in the river, were charged by elephant and buffalo and saw Leopard huntin Nyala on foot, would recommend this trip to anyone wanting a real African bush experience, absolutely kills a game drive! Not too many game photos here as the camera was pretty poor at anything other than right in front of you! Note the crocodile in the photo os us swimming, only noticed that after we uploaded the photos at home!

----------


## Toby

Have you eaten crocs or lions anything like that?

----------


## Spudattack

Hey Tobes, have eaten croc, not really to my taste as its quite fishy, lions are a carnivore and as such not great eating, some hunters have tied it but I never have!

----------


## TimeRider

That looks like heaps of fun. Where abouts in africa were you?

----------


## Spudattack

> That looks like heaps of fun. Where abouts in africa were you?


The top ones are all in and around Kruger, north east of South Africa, the lower ones were Hluhluwe/Umfalozi in Northern Natal, yeah, heaps of fun especially the foot safari, nothing like being 5m from an elephant while its walking through your camp and you are sleeping under the stars!

----------


## Toby

Thanks for that. Have you shot a croc?

----------


## Spudattack

> Thanks for that. Have you shot a croc?


Nah mate, never had the desire to hunt a croc, only dangerous game I would like to take is a Buff, but that costs big $!

----------


## Toby

What have you hunted over there?

----------


## Spudattack

Mostly plains game, Impala, Duiker, Kudu, Bushpig, Bushbuck, Blesbok, porcupine and Monkey (more pest control than hunting) and a lot of bird shooting, Gineau Fowls, Sandgrouse etc.

----------


## Toby

I never knew you could shoot monkeys but now I kinda want to. Kudu are pretty awesome looking animals. Have you shot a warthog?

----------


## Hendrik470

Great pics Spud!
Awesome pic of the duggaboy - mean bastard :-)

----------


## Spudattack

> I never knew you could shoot monkeys but now I kinda want to. Kudu are pretty awesome looking animals. Have you shot a warthog?


Nope, done most of my hunting on my uncles game farm and the warthogs were almost like camp pets, seemed a bit unsporting! Shot a good few bushpig though, they are serious beasts!

----------


## Toby

What did you do most of your shooting with? tell me to shutup if im asking to many questions  :Grin:

----------


## Spudattack

> Great pics Spud!
> Awesome pic of the duggaboy - mean bastard :-)


Yeah, he is a good size one! how big do you reckon that

 kudu is getting? I estimated close to 50" but I am no expert in judging trophys! Here is another pic of him.

----------


## Spudattack

> What did you do most of your shooting with? tell me to shutup if im asking to many questions


Nah no worries, most was with a .270, pigs mainly the 30/30 but some with the 20ga sxs with slugs, monkeys .22 and 20ga, they are really challenging and clever prey, they learn so you have to hunt them differently each time!

----------


## Toby

More fun then possums? Would a .22 be head shooting I take it.

----------


## Spudattack

> More fun then possums? Would a .22 be head shooting I take it.


If you do a really good stalk, normally the shotty cause they mostly running shots, I knew one guy who resorted to wearing his wifes dress to shoot them when they were raiding his vege garden because they could tell she wasn't a threat and wouldn't run when she went out to hang up washing, worked for a while until they worked it out!

----------


## Toby

Smart little shits. use the .270  :Grin:

----------


## Spudattack

Haha, yeah did that a few times! .223 would have been perfect but was such a mission to get new firearms there, just stuck with what I had.

----------


## Toby

could you get your hands on a AK-47?

----------


## Happy

Awesome pics and commentary Wicked and isn't amazing where Kiwis get too !! That's great thanks love those pics Cheers

----------


## Spudattack

> could you get your hands on a AK-47?


No mate, semis and full auto rifles are a no go, did carry a full auto R5 in the police reserve though. You can buy an illegal one for about $20 but that is risking a lot!

----------


## Toby

Oh shit, Didn't expect that from all the movies lol

----------


## Spudattack

> Awesome pics and commentary Wicked and isn't amazing where Kiwis get too !! That's great thanks love those pics Cheers


Cheers Happy, I am originally from there, glad you enjoyed them!

----------


## ebf

Toby, each firearm has its own license, not like here where the operator is licensed and you can buy what you want.

Having said that, getting hold of illegal arms in SA is scarily simple  :Oh Noes: 

It is possible to own semi-auto, but not for hunting. I had one for 3-gun IPSC.

Re the monkeys and baboons, the ones in Cape Point nature reserve are bloody cheeky. They know all about rifles, the moment you pick up a stick and point it at them like rifle, they run like hell  :Grin:

----------


## Hendrik470

> Yeah, he is a good size one! how big do you reckon that
> 
>  kudu is getting? I estimated close to 50" but I am no expert in judging trophys! Here is another pic of him.
> 
> Attachment 4431




mmmh, not sure if he will make 50", but he is close. I'd say take him and measure him on the ground :-)

----------


## Spudattack

> mmmh, not sure if he will make 50", but he is close. I'd say take him and measure him on the ground :-)


;-)

----------


## Rushy

Brilliant photo's and write up SA.  Africa is still on my to do list.

----------


## Summit

Awesome photos. Love it how the animals crossing the road all look at the camera with contempt. Its like they are saying what the hell are you staring at. Especially the buffalo

----------


## Spudattack

> Awesome photos. Love it how the animals crossing the road all look at the camera with contempt. Its like they are saying what the hell are you staring at. Especially the buffalo


Cheers mate, yeah they pretty intimidating beasts! Definately number one on my bucket list!

----------


## ebf

> they pretty intimidating beasts


Yup, you need some serious PEARS to go after those boys !

Did a trip in Baviaans Kloof good couple years ago, walked a water crossing before taking the bakkie (ute) thru, all reeds and shit. Halfway across, I look right, and there is this sign: "beware of buffalo" ! heart-rate went up a couple of notches  :Grin:  the old guys whose farm we were staying at, had some awesome IR camera setups for tracking leopards in the kloof, they had converted a couple of thousand hectares to conservancy, was absolutely crawling with kudu...

----------


## ebf

Spud, got this on my last trip to the kalahari  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Spudattack

> Yup, you need some serious PEARS to go after those boys !
> 
> Did a trip in Baviaans Kloof good couple years ago, walked a water crossing before taking the bakkie (ute) thru, all reeds and shit. Halfway across, I look right, and there is this sign: "beware of buffalo" ! heart-rate went up a couple of notches  the old guys whose farm we were staying at, had some awesome IR camera setups for tracking leopards in the kloof, they had converted a couple of thousand hectares to conservancy, was absolutely crawling with kudu...


Yeah they can get you going alright! On the foot safari we had one have a go at us out of a thicket, was the only time our guides chambered a round, they looked a bit flustered too! Even when we had an elephant 5-10m from us in camp they weren't worried! My wife was petrified though!

Those eastern cape personalised plares look awesome, way better than the kzn ones!

----------


## Spudattack

Mate just sent me this!

They had been baiting them for 3 weeks and they sat over it on Saturday, a sounder of 6 came in and they shot this beast out of it!

He weighed in a 138kgs!!!
Took 3 rounds from a .308 to put him down.

----------


## Toby

Is it a warthog?

----------


## Spudattack

> Is it a warthog?


Ah sorry, should have included what it was! Its a Bushpig, unlike the warthog they are nocturnal and way way tougher and meaner!

----------


## ebf

bosvark, scary  :Zomg:

----------


## username

Thats a big bastard.  Ive always wondered about pictures of massive game wether the hunter actually sits back a couple meters to make the game look bigger

----------


## Spudattack

LiveLeak.com - Hijackers Eat Bullets and Crash After Not Pulling Over.

The SAPS actually apprehending some criminals!

----------


## Rushy

Didn't see the apprehension but certainly saw the effective technique for getting them to stop.

----------


## Gibo

The day our cops start doing that shit we know we have a gun problem!

----------


## Dundee

True justice :Thumbsup:

----------


## Spudattack

Cruizer loaded witth a bit of venison!

----------


## Rushy

The steering would have been a bit light

----------


## Ryan

Could put one or two more across the bonnet to help even things out a bit.

----------


## Gibo

Love all the barrels sticking out where the windscreen was. 
I see old mates having his weetbix  :Wink:  good shit

----------


## rob270

Spudattack we have some two legged bushpigs over here that make him look good.
Cheers Rob :Thumbsup: 





> Mate just sent me this!
> 
> They had been baiting them for 3 weeks and they sat over it on Saturday, a sounder of 6 came in and they shot this beast out of it!
> Attachment 8528
> He weighed in a 138kgs!!!
> Took 3 rounds from a .308 to put him down.

----------


## Scouser

'Note the crocodile in the photo os us swimming, only noticed that after we uploaded the photos at home!'

Brilliant Spud, the above reminded me of my only visit to South/Central Africa, I was on a day tour to white water raft the Zambezi by Vic falls....

broke off from the group to have a 'nosey around'.....walked over 2-300 yards along one bank, both feet wet, when i got back to the group, the guide pointed to a sign
saying 'Beware of the crocodiles'......a fukin shiver went right through me!!!!!!....dumb bastard...laugh about it now, of course....

of all the places iv seen and travelled too, ive ALWAYS wanted to go back to Africa, loved the place.....still might!

----------


## Raging Bull

Whats the story with Elephants and Oranges? Apparently they love them? 

A friends of my brothers mentioned they are not allowed oranges in camp because the Elephants go crazy for them? Will tear apart the camp looking for them?

----------


## ebf

they love most (soft, juicy) fruit period.

----------


## steven

> If you do a really good stalk, normally the shotty cause they mostly running shots, I knew one guy who resorted to wearing his wifes dress to shoot them when they were raiding his vege garden because they could tell she wasn't a threat and wouldn't run when she went out to hang up washing, worked for a while until they worked it out!


pic please

;]

----------

